# Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009



## meet (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich war für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach Belgien zum Meeresangeln und möchte mal kurz berichten. Vielleicht zieht ja jemand anderes nutzen daraus. Ich zB wäre froh, wenn man mehr übers Meeresangeln in Belgien berichten würde, da ich (mehr oder weniger) auch eher Anfänger bin und was lernen will. :b Es ist erst meine 3. Tour, die ich nach Belgien gemacht habe.

Ich fang einfach mal an:

mein erster Ausflug war SA morgens um 7h mit der Franlis (franlis.be) ab Ostende zum Wrackangeln. Es war ruhiger Wellengang und die Sonne schien. Trotzdem war es gut kalt. Ich war froh, dass ich mir 2008 nen Termoanzug und Neopren-Handschuhe gekauft habe. Damit lies es sich aushalten. An Bord waren ausser ein paar Belgiern, ne Hand voll Luxemburger und ne Truppe Holländer.
Ich habe mit 300gr Blei und einer Paternoster-Montage (2 Seitenarme "liebevoll" mit Perlen geschmückt) mit Wattwurm als Köder geangelt (Wurmhaken mit Größe 2/0). So habens auch die meisten anderen gemacht. Gefangen wurde so durchschnittlich 7 Dorsch  (50-75cm) pro Person, da viele "Anfänger" an Bord waren. Mancheiner hatte auch nen Dorsch mit gut 90-100cm gelandet. Einige versuchten ihr Glück mit Pilker oder mit Gummifisch , aber mit mäßig Erfolg. Hatte mich an dem Tag mit Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit vollgepumpt, da ich sonst nicht die ganze Zeit zum angeln nutzen konnte, sondern zum Fische füttern *g* . Es hat auch geholfen, da der Seegang ruhig war. 
Noch 2 Dinge, die ich anmerken möchte:

1. Ich habe meine neue Rute (Balzer MX 9 Uptide 3m) benutzt und bin/war sehr beeindruckt. Die Spitze ist grandios, man spürt jede Unebenheit auf dem Grund und auch jeden Bissversuch. Ausserdem hält sie einige aus. Das Angelt hat direkt doppelt soviel Spaß gemacht, da ich jetz den Fisch anständig ausdrillen kann.|jump:
 Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich im vorhinein immer mit ner dicken Brandungsrute immer geangelt habe, die ziemlich strack ist.

2. Ich war etwas entsetzt über das Verhalten einiger Angler. Erstens scheint es ja normal zu sein, den Fisch nicht anständig zu töten (also weidgerecht). Zweitens haben viele (ich spreche jetz konkret die holl. Truppe an, die in meiner Nähe gestanden haben und ich es besonders mitbekommen habe) ihren Müll einfach aufs Schiff bzw über Bord geschmissen. Ob Schnüre, Verpackungen von Angelsachen, leere Dosen/Flaschen oder Alu-Folie, um mal nur ein paar Gegenstände zu nennen. Das finde ich ja schon ne Sauerei!! |gr::v


So nächster Ausflug:
Ich war kurz nach Nieuwport gefahren um mal zu gucken, was da geht. Habe auf dem Pier einige Angler gesehen, die mit ner Paternoster-Montage und Wattwurm Plattfisch gefangen haben. Es waren nicht so viele und sie hatten ne Größe von 20-25cm. Ob die maßig sind??
Einen Tag später war ich auf den Pier nach Blankenberge um mal zu checken, wie man da so angeln kann. Die Montage ist die selbe wie immer, Weitwurf-Paternoster-Montage mit Wattwurm als Köder. Hakengröße 1 für Plattfische. Nach 3 std erfolglosem Angeln aller Angler aufm Pier und nachdem es angefangen hat kräftig zu stürmen bin ich dann nach Hause. Etwas Erfolg hatte ich doch: Ich hatte ne abgerissene Montage von jemand anderes rausgezogen, mit Blei, Paternoster und die Würmer waren auchnoch auf dem Haken #6
An sich muss man sagen, dass ganzschön viel Dreck (Algen, Müll) rausgezogen wurde. Ob das am "Sturm" lag?

So, ich habe mal noch 2 Bilder angehängen. Eins vom Pier in Nieuwport und eins mit meinen Fängen bei der Wracktour. Es sind zwar keine Riesen, aber 2 Dorsch am  Paternoster zu drillen macht schon bock!

viele Grüße Matthias  #h

PS: Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes was vom Meeresangeln in Belgien zu berichten. Ein Thread über den Pier in Ostende besteht ja bereits.


----------



## meet (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Hallo,
habe noch ne Kleinigkeit vergessen zu erwähnen.
Als in Blankenberge aufm Pier war und mit Blinker (als Buttlöffel benutzt) auf Platte fischte wurde ich von nem einheimischen Angler darauf hingewiesen, dass es verboten ist Blinker mit Wurm garniert zu benutzen. Es scheint so zu sein, dass man Wurm nur dann als Köder nutzen darf, wenn man keinen Blinker benutzt.

So habe ich es zumindest verstanden. Weiß da jemand mehr?

gruß matthias


----------



## bacalo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Hallo Matthias,

vielen Dank für das berichten.

Aber mit Tipps und Tricks kann ich nicht helfen, da dies nicht mein Revier ist.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## meet (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Hallo,
Schein (Prüfung, sowie Gewässerschein) braucht man nicht fürs Meeresangeln. Kutter ist sauber (zumindest vor der Fahrt). Ich war schonmal mit dem Kutter raus und habe mich daher diesmal wieder für ihn entschieden. Damals hab ich ihn gewählt, da die Veranstalter etwas deutsch/englisch können und man immer gute Tips/News von ihnen bekommt.
Bei dem ein oder anderen Kutter aus Ostende habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich nicht gut mit ihnen kommunizieren kann, da sie nur französisch und holländisch/flämisch sprechen. Ich hätte mir ja Englisch wenigstens erhofft, aber naja. Man merkt eben, dass die Franzosen ihren Einfluß da haben, da sie ja auf ihrer "tolle" Sprache beharren.

Angelzeugs kann man sich übrigens da mieten und Köder kann man sich kaufen. Steht aber alles auf ihrer homepage.

gruß matthias


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Guter Bericht!
Danke dafür!:m

Was kostet die Tour denn dort und wie lange fährt der Skipper raus?
Hast du vielleicht ne Internetadresse von dem Kutter?


----------



## meet (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Hallo,
steht alles auf der oben genannten URL (franlis.be).
ca 45€ kostet nur die Fahrt.
waren jetzt beim Wrackangeln so von 7-17h unterwegs wovon ca 5,5 std fahrzeit waren.

grüße matthias


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

schöner Bericht


----------



## esgof (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

hallo matthias #h
schöner bericht und glückwunsch zu deinem fang.habe mal eine bitte kannst du mal nach schauen ob dort oder in der nähe ein schnell boot oder kutter auf wolfsbarsch rausfährt was man dann so zu erwarten hat und was es kostet.kannst du mir dann eine persönliche nachricht schicken mfg.esgof

Bis jetzt habe ich beim angeln eins festgestellt: Heimweh hatte ich nie aber immer Durst #6


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

netter bericht! was die sauerein an board angeht finde ich  ist der kaeptn zustaendig. sein boot! der haetter durchgreifen sollen.


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo matthias #h
> schöner bericht und glückwunsch zu deinem fang.habe mal eine bitte kannst du mal nach schauen ob dort oder in der nähe ein schnell boot oder kutter auf wolfsbarsch rausfährt was man dann so zu erwarten hat und was es kostet.kannst du mir dann eine persönliche nachricht schicken mfg.esgof
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich beim angeln eins festgestellt: Heimweh hatte ich nie aber immer Durst #6




schau mal hier auf der Page nach bei charters Belgium #h


----------



## Gohann (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Meeresangeln Belgien Feb 2009*

Hallo Leute!|wavey:
Bin gerade erst auf das Thema gestoßen! Schöner Bericht! Ich muss auch sagen guter Fang für einen Kutterangeltag! Das ist meistens nicht so.Die Franlis ist einer der besseren Kutter. Im Sommer fährt sie wohl meist auf Makrelen. Gezieltes Wolfsbarschangeln halte ich vom Kutter aus für schwierig, da die Barsche sehr heikel sind und von einem Kutter eine enorme Scheuchwirkung ausgeht. Hier ist man mit den kleinen Booten, die meist von Nieuwport ausfahren besser bedient. Die Fahrt kostet zwar das doppelte jedoch sind die Fangaussichten höher!
Gut bedient ist man auf:
www.jonathan.be
              oder auf       www. coralia2.be
Die Leute von der Jonathan sprechen gut Deutsch#6
Gruß Gohann:vik:


----------

